# Hanging TV above fireplace



## BPTH143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with this? Whats behind the sheetrock above mantle? I have power on both sised of the fireplace and am wanting to route some power and hdmi cables behind the tv. Any advice or knowledge is greatly appreciated. 

Here is a picture if it will help.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Just making sure, that's a fake fireplace, correct?


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Get a decent stud finder, so you can locate where it is in the wall. Do you have a mount picked out for the TV yet?


----------



## BPTH143 (Jul 23, 2013)

No the fireplace is not fake? What gives you that impression? It is a bonafied wood burning fireplace. 

Yes. I have a mount from when it was previously hung in my old house above the fireplace. Old fireplace was brick to the celing.


----------



## Dbinlc (Jan 11, 2015)

Mounting the tv is the simple task. As mentioned before, use a stud finder. The issue is if you decide to have the cable and electrical outlet mounted behind the TV.


----------



## BPTH143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a stud finder. Not sure if i need a better one or what, but it seems like it just goes off randomly. Im not worried about the tv part, just getting the wires up and behind. When i turn the stud finder horizontal and run it up the wall on the left side of the fireplace looking for fireblock, it beeps all over and sometimes not the same place twice. Its just an el cheepo stanley. Do i need a better stud finder?


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

If the stud finder does not work use some very small diameter nails (finish) to find the studs. Be careful with the flue somewhere in the middle. Dont puncture it. Find the studs exact centers. If you find one the other is probably 16" away. Put in the wood lag bolts to your mount securely. At Best Buy or lowes they sell the kits to run a power conduit from the tv to where you want it. I.e. power, hdmi to cable box etc. If you run vertical it is not so hard just fish it with a fish tape. If horizontal it gets more difficult. It can be done with a long flexible bit and then fish it. At this point you might want to get a professional. You have to worry about hitting the electrical lines that go to those two outlets. I did mine without a fire place and the plug was near the floor directly under the TV. You could bring it out just above the mantel and then run it on the outside close along the top of the mantel and then down and over to the plug for power. You would be able to see it but safer and easier.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

There are good bad and better stud finders. But the flue and other metal behind the wall may interfere with them all. Since you will cover it with the TV use the small nail method


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

The flue should be deep enough that you wont have any issues. It has to be at least 4 inches deep right, due to the 2x4 framing?


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

You are correct. But best to be careful. Especially with smoke and fire (and electricity)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

I own an AV and Electrical company. The best stud finder is a strong magnet, sticks to the screws holding Sheetrock to the studs. 

What is behind the fireplace wall? Is this on the side of the house?


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

I want to hang my TV above fireplace as well, but this time its going to be mounted to the stone fireplace...what screws should I buy for the support? I don't want to drill in and it cracks the stone and then the crack starts spidering


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Keep in mind that sometimes those walls above fireplaces don''t have much framework in them. I've seen situations where the owner has had to build a frame to support their TV.


----------



## Dhouse (Jun 25, 2015)

Good luck hope all works out


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

JohnAkaB said:


> I want to hang my TV above fireplace as well, but this time its going to be mounted to the stone fireplace...what screws should I buy for the support? I don't want to drill in and it cracks the stone and then the crack starts spidering


Lead lag shields. Drill the hole in the rock overbore with a non impact drill (less likely to cause a stone crack) that will fit the dimensions of the lead lags.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Definitely a great way to cause a "crick in yer neck"!

I have not ever been in a home with the TV above the fireplace and found that anyone thought it was a good placement, being that high up.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Ideally you eyes should be at the level of the top of your TV.


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

chaco said:


> Definitely a great way to cause a "crick in yer neck"!
> 
> I have not ever been in a home with the TV above the fireplace and found that anyone thought it was a good placement, being that high up.


X2. Pet peeve of mine.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> Ideally you eyes should be at the level of the top of your TV.


A reference to the level of your eyes when you are watching the screen, and that is from a seated position in most instances. Above the fireplace is possibly suited to taller folks when standing.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't think ther is any set rule on TV height. 

Height of the TV and what is comfortable really depends on your seating and distance from the TV. I used to have a 60" TV mounted above a fireplace and with the size of the room, the viewing angle was perfect from my recliner.

My current setup Has the chairs closer to the TV so it's mounted a little lower. The bottom of the TV is at eye level when seated. Again, it is very comfortable to watch form my chair. In the bedroom the TV is mounted even higher, because laying in bed, your natural eye line is higher.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Jeff Dean said:


> X2. Pet peeve of mine.


x3


----------



## Andy777 (Aug 11, 2015)

Once you get an appreciation for where the studs are using the nails then cut a hole and take a look... no guts not glory. Good Luck!


----------



## Andy777 (Aug 11, 2015)

Down and Out TV mount brings TV down to a good height. Expensive$$$$


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Did it, not as high as it looks in the picture


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, that looks like a good, clean job of mounting. And, you'll be able to see it over everybody's head.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Gottagofishin said:


> I don't think ther is any set rule on TV height.
> 
> Height of the TV and what is comfortable really depends on your seating and distance from the TV. I used to have a 60" TV mounted above a fireplace and with the size of the room, the viewing angle was perfect from my recliner.
> 
> My current setup Has the chairs closer to the TV so it's mounted a little lower. The bottom of the TV is at eye level when seated. Again, it is very comfortable to watch form my chair. In the bedroom the TV is mounted even higher, because laying in bed, your natural eye line is higher.


Well, thats true!
If you want to lay flat on the floor or to watch, then mounting on the ceiling will probably work out okay.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

When I did mine I had to do a little sheet rock work to get the wires run. I bought a wall plate with USB, HDMI l, AV and cable to make it look nice. I also ran power up.


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

captnickm said:


> When I did mine I had to do a little sheet rock work to get the wires run. I bought a wall plate with USB, HDMI l, AV and cable to make it look nice. I also ran power up.


 Where do you keep all your cables boxes and DVD players? I like the look of the wall plates you put behind it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

BPTH143 said:


> I have a stud finder. Not sure if i need a better one or what, but it seems like it just goes off randomly. Im not worried about the tv part, just getting the wires up and behind. When i turn the stud finder horizontal and run it up the wall on the left side of the fireplace looking for fireblock, it beeps all over and sometimes not the same place twice. Its just an el cheepo stanley. Do i need a better stud finder?


 It is probably triggering off of the foil backed heat shield insulation behind that sheetrock. A quality unit will auto adjust the signal gain to find real studs.


----------

